# MTL RTA



## Rafique (6/3/17)

Hi Guys,

I have 2 cthulhu MTL rtas which area brilliant and have the perfect restriction for MTL, problem is the moment I top up the juice it starts to leak through the air holes.

I have seen people using the Kayfun V5, can anyone advise on the airflow restriction or recommend an RTA with a very tight draw.


----------



## andro (6/3/17)

Do u close the juice control while filling it up?


----------



## andro (6/3/17)

Kayfun v5 is lovely but not as restricted as the kay4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (6/3/17)

andro said:


> Do u close the juice control while filling it up?



Hi @andro 

Yes I close the juice control, I have stuff it with wicked and still leaks. The air restriction is perfect and what I need but somehow it still leaks when I fill it up, you see the air bubble come out followed by juice


----------



## Necropolis (6/3/17)

What about the Merlin Mini? 

It has comes with airflow restrictors so you can customise the airflow to your requirements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/3/17)

Rafique said:


> Hi @andro
> 
> Yes I close the juice control, I have stuff it with wicked and still leaks. The air restriction is perfect and what I need but somehow it still leaks when I fill it up, you see the air bubble come out followed by juice



A little trick I use on the serpent mini might work here.

- Close of airflow 
- Fill up
- Tilt tank upside down, until all the juice is away from the channels.
- Open airflow with tank still turned upside down
- Turn tank back around and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (6/3/17)

Necropolis said:


> What about the Merlin Mini?
> 
> It has comes with airflow restrictors so you can customise the airflow to your requirements.




The merlin for me was abit to airy on the single coil, maybe I should give it another try and see if I can swop out the airflow adjustment with the cthulhu


----------



## Rafique (6/3/17)

Yiannaki said:


> A little trick I use on the serpent mini might work here.
> 
> - Close of airflow
> - Fill up
> ...




I tried that as well, it seems like its one of those tanks that just have a leaking issue unless I just cant wick it.


----------



## andro (6/3/17)

Maybecan u post a photo of your wicking when u can? And i would say definitely not a kay 5 . If you like it really restrictive because even at smaller setting is not really thigth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (6/3/17)

@Rafique if i may advise, i use a merlin rta for mtl. The 23mm not the mini. I insert a coil made from 24ga ss around a 1.2mm bit. Just a few wraps and it goes into the air hole perfectly. A beautifully tight restrictive draw. Its proper mtl and theres no way you DL that


----------



## Rafique (6/3/17)

Akash said:


> @Rafique if i may advise, i use a merlin rta for mtl. The 23mm not the mini. I insert a coil made from 24ga ss around a 1.2mm bit. Just a few wraps and it goes into the air hole perfectly. A beautifully tight restrictive draw. Its proper mtl and theres no way you DL that




Thanks buddy I saw something similar on another thread, maybe I should try it on my serpent 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (9/3/17)

Rafique said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 2 cthulhu MTL rtas which area brilliant and have the perfect restriction for MTL, problem is the moment I top up the juice it starts to leak through the air holes.
> 
> I have seen people using the Kayfun V5, can anyone advise on the airflow restriction or recommend an RTA with a very tight draw.


I have both the Kayfun V3 mini and the Kayfun V5. Both are excellent for MTL with the Kayfun V5 being able to go much airier (thanks to adjustable airflow) to a nice restrictive lung hit. The v3 mini is a solid MTL tank, the V5 is also great for MTL though. No leaks on filling if you lose the juice flow before filling. If you like a super tight draw, I would recommend getting the MTL conversion kit with a Kayfun V5, the smallest setting on the airflow is a bit more airflow than what I guess the norm for MTL is

Reactions: Like 1


----------

